# Is Absolute FreeBSD outdated?



## mikeTV (Aug 4, 2014)

I would like to have a pretty solid understanding of FreeBSD, the online handbook has been useful but not my favorite read. I know I'm lame, but I'm a big fan of the For Dummies books, and there doesn't seem to be a FreeBSD book like that. I found a book called Absolute FreeBSD (second edition) but it's 2007. It has some really high rated reviews, but it's 2014 and FreeBSD 10 is out. Should I still read this book?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2014)

I think you can still use the book. A lot of things have changed but a lot of things didn't too. So most of the information should still be usable.


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 4, 2014)

There is talk of a new version soon, I would wait to buy that, it should then have details about pkg2ng (the new package manager in use from FreeBSD 10.0).

However, if you can find one second hand, it will give you a good grounding in how to use the system.


----------



## fonz (Aug 4, 2014)

bsdkeith said:
			
		

> details about pkg2ng (the new package manager in use from FreeBSD 10.0).


Actually, pkg2ng isn't a package manager. It's merely a tool to convert from the old pkg_* tools to the new pkg system


----------



## xavi (Aug 4, 2014)

I read this book recently myself and although it is slightly outdated (it does cover version 7.0 after all) I found that it was still a very good resource as lots of the content is still relevant. And to be fair, Michael Lucas' writing style is one of the best, and very entertaining for what could in someone else's hands be a very dry subject. Highly recommended even as old as it is, and I'm looking forward to the next edition if there ever is one. As someone else said, if you can pick up a second-hand copy please do, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 4, 2014)

fonz said:
			
		

> bsdkeith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. :h


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 5, 2014)

Just to ditto what @SirDice and @xavi said, I get good use out of it still and it was very helpful earlier this year when I set up Sendmail on FreeBSD 10.


----------



## tanked (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, it*'*s still a good book and a lot of the information is still relevant. I still remember getting it from Amazon in late 2007, it made good reading over Christmas and the New Year


----------

